# Oyster Shucking table plans/pictures?



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Was thinking about making an oyster shucking table,,,does anybody have any input or tips on this? Maybe a picture of a finished project somebody has done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The tables I see down by the coast look like any oihter plain old table, I haven't paid much attention, but I suppose they have a metal work surface.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Ahh yes, oyster shucking. 4 years in Charleston S.C. flying C-141s. We shucked many an oyster in the Squadron, on Reserve weekends.
Any piece of plywood, set on saw horses, covered with old newspaper. It's about the oysters not the woodworking.

But as a woodworking purist, lets create something memorable for the ones eating the oysters.

Southern yellow pine, jointed as a nice table top for the steamed oysters that are poured on the top from the steamer basket. A large, 4' by 6', or larger, table top for the enjoyment of the little darlings. Legs that would have to sit in the dirt in your back yard. You "could" put it on your patio. So the legs could be southern yellow pine with bottom feet of copper clad, for their protection.
A center bucket made of copper for the shells and waste. Plastic would be OK, or even just a hole with a trash can below it. 
Don't forget the boiled peanuts and various other condiments for the oysters, hot sauce, pickles etc. So in the center of the table build a raised section allowed for condiments. And of course a place for your beer cups. I see a 4' by 6' southern pine table top with a 1' by 4 ' raised center section for condiments and beer cups while you guests stand around the table enjoying the bounty from the sea.

Now if your talking about a table for YOU to cut open the oysters, then any table with a a good sheet metal top is good. Hammered copper would make it a beautiful table

Dave


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Dublin. Hmmm. Not that far away.

Oyster shuckin' is down an' dirty piece of ply on 2×4's or over the top like Dave says.

Don't make it too high. I'm only 5'6".

Lee


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

When we eat em at the house its always on a card table with newpaper on top. Not the best set up but it works…i have a buddy that had a guy who works for him build him one. basically 4ft x 8 ft with about 14"16" circle cut out in the middle to throw the shells. Its got decking for the top and 4×4 post for the legs and 2×4 on the outside of the table. I reckon i could go off his table. Its definitely a good table i was just wondering if there were any other ideas out there! I know its not necessary but itd be fun to do and i was kinda thinking of making one with collapsable legs or legs that could be taken off to make storage easier.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

As a Chef, I like the hole in the middle, I was going to suggest a trough, along the back, I would be nice, to have a "shuckers stand" a 8" wide bar 3" above the table to actually shuck the oysters. I spent years shucking, A year in NYC, A year in New Orleans, a Year in Seattle, a year in Boston. I was only an average shucker in those venues, however when I moved to Minnesota, I became a shucking star. Anyway, I would use a hard wood, like Maple, standard wood for Chefs. White oak would be great too, it has Tannins in the wood, which are natural antibacterial compounds, a great idea for an oyster table. Careful with the oyster knife, I once buried one an inch into the web between my thumb and forefinger, while in NYC, an instant infection, and 4 stitches, also very painful. The emercencey room in NYC on a saturday night is no fast routine, I spent 8 hours there that night. Anyway, hope this helps.


----------

